# Disneyland Hotel Hong Kong



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm trying to book a few nights in Disneyland Hong kong from the UK, but none of the usual companies are taking bookings for it and their web site is a bit of a nightmare, I've even tried emailing them and we keep going round in circles, are they going out of business or don't want customers from the UK?

Many thanks for any replies.


----------



## hkwebified (Mar 11, 2010)

patience said:


> I'm trying to book a few nights in Disneyland Hong kong from the UK, but none of the usual companies are taking bookings for it and their web site is a bit of a nightmare, I've even tried emailing them and we keep going round in circles, are they going out of business or don't want customers from the UK?
> 
> Many thanks for any replies.


I wont book a few nights. All you need is one day, it a very small park! You can take the MTR from Tung Chung to Sunnybay and then connect from there to Disneyland while living in the Novotel in Tung Chung for example.


----------



## hkwebified (Mar 11, 2010)

ps, ocean park is allot better !


----------

